# Alot Of Backlash After Cross Slide Teardown And Reinstall G400



## SoIll914 (Dec 27, 2016)

Took the cross slide completely off my g4000 to grease the leadscrew and oil all the ways and check for any rust. After i put everything back together the same as it was i was getting this waaay bad backlash like half a complete turn of the handwheel. Ive tried adjusting the phillips head screw and its taken alot out but i wanted to ask, did i do something wrong?


----------

